
Relax and learn software engineering through photos - Elmistrana
https://www.visyrelax.com/blog/
======
nicedicerice
Did anyone try the app? Seems like a great idea, but why is not on an appstore
or anywhere else? Is it not free?

~~~
Elmistrana
Some people have tried the demo version of the app. I work on the full
version. I share some insight to find people who would like to work with me,
especially people who would like to do the business side.

~~~
Elmistrana
Maybe the trial version will be on AppStore for free for short time.

